# Blobs, rare SS, and more!



## Screwtop

I've been all across the Eastern U.S. at many antique shops, and have seen some fine bottles, especially down in Savannah Georgia. But with great bottles, comes great price tags, and I had to let them go each time. I've been after a blob top bottle for three years! Well yesterday changed it, four blobs in one day! I visited Huntington West Virginia, and was shocked at how many good bottles there were for prices I could afford. I even got to meet a local digger, who will call me as soon as he puts part of his 10,000 bottle collection up for sale at his shop.






*Jacob Shmidt / Pottsville, PA*

Squat blob beer from a Pennsylvania town I know well. Pottsville is a coal mining town famous for it's breweries, including Yuengling. Pottsville is also where my ancestors enlisted in their regiments during the Civil War. This one dates to the 1880s.







*Willibald Kuebler / Bottler / Easton PA*

Squat/pony blob beer, that I thought was pretty neat, and hey, for less than $10, that sure as heck is going on my shelf.






*B.W.C. & Co.*


Now this one is cool! This dates to the late 1850, very early 1860s, and that's hard to find now-a-days. From what I understand, this comes out of Newark NJ. Note the "true" blob top on it.







*Jacob Jockers / 803.805 / Dickson Str. / Philada.*

Beauty of a pony blob beer from Philly.








Now this is a gem, a  Huntington W.Va SS Coke! This has been a bucket lister, and now I need the one from Ashland Ky, and Portsmouth Ohio. These are pretty rare, and hard to find. I only paid $45 for this one, because I bought it directly from the digger, who found it underneath what is currently Marshall University stadium. I found another one in a shop next door, with a $165 price tag on it.






$5, why not?


----------



## Screwtop

A nice lil' Sharp and Dohme poison....







A beauty of a Fred Schorr beer hutch! This is listed as Scarce on Hutchbook. There was a plain one from California beside it, but I decided not to pay the $75 for it.






A Hungarian mineral water bottle, found in West Virginia. Odd. the base says "keseru viz forras kocs" Anybody know what that means? Calling Harry Pristis on this one.


----------



## slugplate

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 201166
> 
> A nice lil' Sharp and Dohme poison....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201167
> 
> A beauty of a Fred Schorr beer hutch! This is listed as Scarce on Hutchbook. There was a plain one from California beside it, but I decided not to pay the $75 for it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 201168
> 
> A Hungarian mineral water bottle, found in West Virginia. Odd. the base says "keseru viz forras kocs" Anybody know what that means? Calling Harry Pristis on this one.


The Hungry bottle looks very similar to a Hunyadi(sp?) bitters bottle. The squats are really nice. As far as NYC blob top beers, I have them coming out of my ears. The pictorial Hutch is a real keeper - hold on to that one.


----------



## slugplate

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 201166
> 
> A nice lil' Sharp and Dohme poison....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201167
> 
> A beauty of a Fred Schorr beer hutch! This is listed as Scarce on Hutchbook. There was a plain one from California beside it, but I decided not to pay the $75 for it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 201168
> 
> A Hungarian mineral water bottle, found in West Virginia. Odd. the base says "keseru viz forras kocs" Anybody know what that means? Calling Harry Pristis on this one.


The B.W. C. mineral water bottle has a value of about $10. I collect NJ bottles and if you're interested I'll give you $20 which includes shipping. I have NJ squats, not that one, and would like to add to it to my collection. Does that sound reasonable? How it's shipped doesn't matter as long as it arrives whole. Or, I can trade a NYC blob top beer for it. It's up to you and I will certainly accept whatever you have to say.


----------



## Screwtop

slugplate said:


> The B.W. C. mineral water bottle has a value of about $10. I collect NJ bottles and if you're interested I'll give you $20 which includes shipping. I have NJ squats, not that one, and would like to add to it to my collection. Does that sound reasonable? How it's shipped doesn't matter as long as it arrives whole. Or, I can trade a NYC blob top beer for it. It's up to you and I will certainly accept whatever you have to say.


I might do a trade, I'll have to see in order to make up my mind. 


Edit:

Wrong bottle, I paid $25 for the other one, nvm.


----------



## Screwtop

slugplate said:


> The B.W. C. mineral water bottle has a value of about $10. I collect NJ bottles and if you're interested I'll give you $20 which includes shipping. I have NJ squats, not that one, and would like to add to it to my collection. Does that sound reasonable? How it's shipped doesn't matter as long as it arrives whole. Or, I can trade a NYC blob top beer for it. It's up to you and I will certainly accept whatever you have to say.




If you'd like, I could do $20+$10 shipping...


----------



## slugplate

Screwtop said:


> I might do a trade, I'll have to see in order to make up my mind. I paid $25 for the bottle.


That's okay. $25 may not be out of the question in your neck of the woods. I have an India Wharf scripted blob and a monogramed New Amsterdam Brewing Co. blob that are worth more than that if interested. It's not that I'm trying to get more for less, but I really like NJ bottles since I live there. I'd be interested in other NJ bottles if you have them. I also have an extra 1959 "SCARCE" Pepsi bottle that's been sold for $150 if you'd like to trade for a few other NJ bottles. BTW it is in mint condition... looks like right off the assembly line.


----------



## Screwtop

slugplate said:


> That's okay. $25 may not be out of the question in your neck of the woods. I have an India Wharf scripted blob and a monogramed New Amsterdam Brewing Co. blob that are worth more than that if interested. It's not that I'm trying to get more for less, but I really like NJ bottles since I live there. I'd be interested in other NJ bottles if you have them. I also have an extra 1959 "SCARCE" Pepsi bottle that's been sold for $150 if you'd like to trade for a few other NJ bottles. BTW it is in mint condition... looks like right off the assembly line.




$25 is good, I saw one down in Georgia and they wanted $100 for it! Insanity. 

I really don't have a thing for NJ, but I do like Pennsylvania stuff. Any squat blobs, I'll look at.  I might take the money though, because I could use it next time I visit his shop.


----------



## hemihampton

I like the Amber Coke. Nice Pick ups. LEON.


----------



## slugplate

Screwtop said:


> If you'd like, I could do $20+$10 shipping...


The 7oz Pepsi Bottle has sold for $150, I will trade it for three other NJs if you have them. The New Amsterdam and India Wharf I'd trade for the B.W.C. If you'd like to, please check online on these bottles. They are not off the mark for the B.W.C. If we use Priority Mail from USPS, it would be $14.50 out of pocket for each of us. However, I know the $25 you paid for the bottle and I'm trying to accommodate equally. If any of the above are acceptable to you, I'd be happy to make to a trade.


----------



## Screwtop

slugplate said:


> The 7oz Pepsi Bottle has sold for $150, I will trade it for three other NJs if you have them. The New Amsterdam and India Wharf I'd trade for the B.W.C. If you'd like to, please check online on these bottles. They are not off the mark for the B.W.C. If we use Priority Mail from USPS, it would be $14.50 out of pocket for each of us. However, I know the $25 you paid for the bottle and I'm trying to accommodate equally. If any of the above are acceptable to you, I'd be happy to make to a trade.



They're nice, but not what I'm looking for. These seem pretty late (1895s) , and I would only get late ones if they are locals, or from Schuylkill county PA.


----------



## Screwtop

I do not have any NJ bottles, but I have some Ky, OH, and national brand bottles.


----------



## slugplate

Screwtop said:


> I'm not thrilled  liking these ones. Got any others? I don't have NJ bottles, but I have many crown sodas and beers.


Oh it's okay, I would be just as discerning. We're bottle people and we have particular tastes for things. I'll keep you mind if anything further comes into my possession.


----------



## Screwtop

slugplate said:


> Oh it's okay, I would be just as discerning. We're bottle people and we have particular tastes for things. I'll keep you mind if anything further comes into my possession.




I'll remember you want this bottle as well.

I guess what I should have said was these are the late 1890s style blobs, and I would rather them be from Schuylkill county PA or somewhat local. I'm running out of bottle room, and I'm going to be downsizing my collection soon. Right now, I'm starting to get picky.


----------



## slugplate

Screwtop said:


> I'll remember you want this bottle as well.
> 
> I guess what I should have said was these are the late 1890s style blobs, and I would rather them be from Schuylkill county PA or somewhat local. I'm running out of bottle room, and I'm going to be downsizing my collection soon. Right now, I'm starting to get picky.


No worries, I completely understand, I'm the same way. I can't tell you how many bottles I don't bring home that newer collectors would cherish. But, my thought is that if I wanted handfuls of the same bottles it would be a waste to display them all. Honestly, I take them far away from the site and deposit them elsewhere that people "might" find them. If someone happens upon them, great. I'd rather share the wealth of history than discard them in a hole. Of course I will not disclose where I got them from. Sadly, I made that mistake of sharing info and my site ran dry... never again will I share it. But as sure as the sun comes out every morning, I'll be hunting and digging as long as humanly possible.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

I love all of them but especially the coke bottle. Huntington is an interesting city to me. Lots of history there and also railroads.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Nice finds you made. I'd have been very excited, too!


----------



## Screwtop

WesternPA-collector said:


> I love all of them but especially the coke bottle. Huntington is an interesting city to me. Lots of history there and also railroads.




Huntington is loaded with history, and nearby Portsmouth OH is loaded too. It's gone downhill faster than you can say spit over the years, but the antique districts are fine. I saw another Huntington SS for cheap too, I think I'll try to grab that next time.


----------



## Brewster113

Nice bottles Screwtop but looks like you may have caught the disease Blobtop.
Bruce


----------



## epackage

slugplate said:


> The Hungry bottle looks very similar to a Hunyadi(sp?) bitters bottle. The squats are really nice. As far as NYC blob top beers, I have them coming out of my ears. The pictorial Hutch is a real keeper - hold on to that one.


It's not a bitters bottle it's a mineral water, the NJ squat you're interested is most likely not a NJ bottle based on my research, and no Newark brewers/bottlers have those initials...


----------



## slugplate

epackage said:


> It's not a bitters bottle it's a mineral water, the NJ squat you're interested is most likely not a NJ bottle based on my research, and no Newark brewers/bottlers have those initials...


You are exactly correct, my apologies. Hyunadi was a natural mineral water.


----------



## epackage

slugplate said:


> You are exactly correct, my apologies. Hyunadi was a natural mineral water.


No need to apologize at all, just wrote that so people know what it is so they don't overpay for one if they see it at a show or antique store...


----------



## slugplate

epackage said:


> It's not a bitters bottle it's a mineral water, the NJ squat you're interested is most likely not a NJ bottle based on my research, and no Newark brewers/bottlers have those initials...


However, I have seen some info online that B.W.C. & Co is somehow connected to Krueger Breweries in Newark, NJ. I also saw the beer/soda site and saw it as unknown as well. Be that as it may, I tend to lean at it being an early Krueger bottle. Of course there's nothing concrete, but it makes sense.


----------



## slugplate

epackage said:


> No need to apologize at all, just wrote that so people know what it is so they don't overpay for one if they see it at a show or antique store...


It surprised me because I assumed bitter quell was a bitters and did no further research. Lesson learned.


----------



## hemihampton

slugplate said:


> However, I have seen some info online that B.W.C. & Co is somehow connected to Krueger Breweries in Newark, NJ. I also saw the beer/soda site and saw it as unknown as well. Be that as it may, I tend to lean at it being an early Krueger bottle. Of course there's nothing concrete, but it makes sense.




If you date that to 1850's early 1860's like you said could not be related to Krueger's Brewing co. Krueger's Brewing co did not open until 1875. Although Gottlieb Krueger did partner with Gottlieb Hill to form Hill & Krueger in 1865-1875. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop

I would definitely say early 1860s, late 1850s. I'll take a picture of the blob tomorrow. It's all whittled to heck and back.


----------



## Onslow

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 201166
> 
> A nice lil' Sharp and Dohme poison....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201167
> 
> A beauty of a Fred Schorr beer hutch! This is listed as Scarce on Hutchbook. There was a plain one from California beside it, but I decided not to pay the $75 for it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 201168
> 
> A Hungarian mineral water bottle, found in West Virginia. Odd. the base says "keseru viz forras kocs" Anybody know what that means? Calling Harry Pristis on this one.


i have copied the words from the bottle and will send them to a Hungarian woman friend who lives in Budapest. I tried to translate them using Google but without good results. The word forras (or forrás) may mean source, possibly spring. Keseru translates to "bitter," viz to "water," and kocs to oak--maybe. I'm looking forward to the proper translation.


----------



## bottle-o-pop

I don't know much of anything about translations, particularly Hungarian, but I did recall that Google will translate web pages. After fiddling around on the internet a bit I found the URL:  translate.google.com

The left side of the translate page is the 'from' box. It has "Detect Language" and 3 common languages listed, but also a down-arrowhead and if you click that, it has about a hundred languages to select.

I selected Hungarian.

I put in: "keseru viz forras kocs".  Google translated that as: "keseri viz hot spruce". 
I didn't think that was very good or informative, so I experimented further by putting just parts of it in.
keseru  = bitter
keseru viz = bitter water
forras = source
kocs = Quercus.
From my knowledge of trees, I know that Quercus is the genus name for oak trees (for example, Quercus alba = white oak).
So, I'm thinking that keseru viz forras kocs means something like bitter water from oak trees or perhaps just bitter water from trees.


----------



## Buckhorn

Hello,
Any interest in selling the Jockers bottle.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

slugplate said:


> The Hungry bottle looks very similar to a Hunyadi(sp?) bitters bottle. The squats are really nice. As far as NYC blob top beers, I have them coming out of my ears. The pictorial Hutch is a real keeper - hold on to that one.


Hunyadi Janos (first contained bitter then water). Screwtop bottle and another I have embossed Carls Bad on the base are in same shape. I guess they all were made at the same glass house  in those years. Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger

bottle-o-pop said:


> I don't know much of anything about translations, particularly Hungarian, but I did recall that Google will translate web pages. After fiddling around on the internet a bit I found the URL:  translate.google.com
> 
> The left side of the translate page is the 'from' box. It has "Detect Language" and 3 common languages listed, but also a down-arrowhead and if you click that, it has about a hundred languages to select.
> 
> I selected Hungarian.
> 
> I put in: "keseru viz forras kocs".  Google translated that as: "keseri viz hot spruce".
> I didn't think that was very good or informative, so I experimented further by putting just parts of it in.
> keseru  = bitter
> keseru viz = bitter water
> forras = source
> kocs = Quercus.
> From my knowledge of trees, I know that Quercus is the genus name for oak trees (for example, Quercus alba = white oak).
> So, I'm thinking that keseru viz forras kocs means something like bitter water from oak trees or perhaps just bitter water from trees.


Well  done ! Now I ask myself  isn't it a primitive  Hunady Janos? Both were  bitters from Hungary. 
Hunady J (Saxlener's) started producing in 1865. Al


----------



## Screwtop

Patagoniandigger said:


> Well  done ! Now I ask myself  isn't it a primitive  Hunady Janos? Both were  bitters from Hungary.
> Hunady J (Saxlener's) started producing in 1865. Al




No, I'd say this is a late 1890s bottle myself...


----------



## slugplate

They’re really pretty nice bottles that sometimes get overlooked. They’re pretty common, but the dark olive glass is eye catching


----------



## Brewster113

Nice finds Leon, feels good to get something nice.
Bruce


----------

